# Frustration durch ständiges Schneidern, 2019 bisher eine Forelle gefangen



## tmoii (28. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder mit einem eher traurigen Thema.
Wir sind eine Gruppe von Junganglern, alle so zwischen 1 und 2 Jahren bei diesem Hobby dabei. Ja, uns fehlt noch die Erfahrung, aber so schlecht wie unsere Ausbeute ist, ist fast schon zu schämen.

*Situation:*

Wir sind in einem Verein und haben als einzig interessantes Gewässer den Fluss namens Inn (Oberbayern) mit diversen Flusskilometern zur Verfügung. Unser Zielfisch darin ist die Regenbogenforelle, die dort auch mehrmals pro Jahr nachbesetzt wird (wo genau im Fluss wird nicht mitgeteilt).

*Problem:*

Wir gehen meist zu zweit oder zu dritt ans Wasser und versuchen Forellen zu fangen. 2018 konnte jeder von uns circa 5 bis 10 Forellen fangen, 2019 hat jeder von uns bisher genau *einen einzigen* Fisch gefangen.

In diversen Gesprächen mit Vereinsmitgliedern und Kontrolleuren werden wir fast ausgelacht, weil wir so wenig fangen. In deren Fangbüchern stehen nämlich dieses Jahr meist schon zwischen *30 und 50 Fische*. Wir fragen natürlich auch wie sie angeln um so erfolgreich zu sein, und stellen fest dass wir kaum etwas anderes machen als die erfolgreichen Angler.

*Wie wir angeln:*

Wir nutzen meist Grundruten mit einem Futterkorb, circa 24er mono Hauptschnur und ein feineres Vorfach mit 8er Haken. Die Vorfachlänge haben wir zwischen 20cm und 100cm variiert. Als Futter holen wir so Pulver aus dem Angelladen, das gut für Forellen geeignet sein soll. Am Wasser rühren wir das frisch an und verfeinern es manchmal mit Vanillegeschmack, Maiskörnern, Müsli, etc. Alles Tipps, die uns gegeben wurden. Als Köder am Haken haben wir Bienenmaden, Mais, Forellenteig und Würmer versucht. Wir haben auch oft so Auftriebskörper aufs Vorfach gemacht (kleine gelbe Styroporkugeln) um den Köder vom Boden zu heben.

Egal bei welchem Wetter, zu welcher Tageszeit, bei welcher Wasserqualität (klar oder dreckig), Strömungsstärke wir angeln gehen, egal wie weit oder kurz wir auswerfen, welchen Köder, welches Futter, welche Vorfachlänge, wir fangen nichts. Gar nichts. Kein Zupfer, kein Beifang, einfach gar nichts. Wir werden von den Fischen, falls denn welche da sind, komplett ignoriert.

Ich habe viele Tutorials gelesen und gesehen. Es gibt ja tausende Parameter auf die man achten kann bzw. sollte. Ist das Wasser dreckig, dann mach das. Ist die Strömung stark, dann mach das. Ist die Temperatur 2 Grad höher, dann mach das. Und so weiter. Aber muss man wirklich immer alles exakt richtig machen, um Fische abzubekommen? Beim Feintuning lässt sich von den anderen Anglern nämlich keiner über die Schulter schauen bzw. darüber verliert keiner ein Wort. Wie gesagt, uns fehlt die Erfahrung. Aber wenn wir nie Fische fangen, bekommen wir auch keine Erfahrung dazu.

*Fazit:*

Ich für meinen Teil bin aktuell kurz vorm aufgeben. Ich muss wirklich nicht jedes Mal etwas fangen und sitze auch gerne mal ein paar Stunden am Wasser ohne Erfolg. Aber wir waren 2019 sicher schon 25 Mal angeln und dabei nur einen Fisch zu fangen raubt mir aktuell etwas die Lust.

*Habt ihr Ideen was wir hier so grundlegend falsch machen? Wie kann es denn sein, dass andere jedes Mal mit Fisch nach Hause gehen und wir nie?*

Achso: Spinnfischen habe ich auch schon betrieben, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Wo seid ihr denn am Inn?


----------



## tmoii (28. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr denn am Inn?


In der Nähe von Burghausen, das ist kurz bevor der Inn auf die Grenze zu Österreich trifft.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> In der Nähe von Burghausen, das ist kurz bevor der Inn auf die Grenze zu Österreich trifft.


Anzunehmen, dass die meisten dieser in Anlagen gezogenen Rebos lang schon auf dem Weg Richtung Passau sind. Sie sind einfach keine Strömung gewohnt. Und die, die der Strömung widerstehen können, stellen sich bald um und reagieren nicht mehr wie Teichfische. Da wären dann Würmer und kleine Köderfischerl, sowie Spinnköder eher gefragt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Anzunehmen, dass die meisten dieser in Anlagen gezogenen Rebos lang schon auf dem Weg Richtung Passau sind. Sie sind einfach keine Strömung gewohnt. Und die, die der Strömung widerstehen können, stellen sich bald um und reagieren nicht mehr wie Teichfische. Da wären dann Würmer und kleine Köderfischerl, sowie Spinnköder eher gefragt.




Kann es sein das die älteren Angler genau wissen, wann und wo nachbesetzt wird?  Wie Andal schon schrieb, würde ich auch einen Teil der Rebo auf den Weg in die Donau sehen, wenn ich natürlich weiß, wann sie eingesetzt werden, ist die Chance doch schon größer, welche zu fangen wenn sie die ersten Tage noch ein wenig Orientierungslos sind. Nur eine Vermutung, aber an viele P&T Gewässern warten die Leute auch, das neue Fische kommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Da ist der Inn teils relativ strömungsstark.
Nimm eine Rute mit hohem Wurfgewicht, darf ruhig 100+ Gramm sein, schweres Durchlaufblei dran, damit die Montage nicht abgetrieben wird und dann Fischchen oder Wurm an 70 cm Vorfach und in die Hauptströmung auswerfen.


----------



## Stulle (28. August 2019)

Meine erste Idee wäre 2 er Maps in Silber oder weiß. Falls erlaubt Würmer an der treibenden Pose. Aber solche Gewässer gibt es hier nicht viele und da ist genau das verboten


----------



## tmoii (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Anzunehmen, dass die meisten dieser in Anlagen gezogenen Rebos lang schon auf dem Weg Richtung Passau sind. Sie sind einfach keine Strömung gewohnt. Und die, die der Strömung widerstehen können, stellen sich bald um und reagieren nicht mehr wie Teichfische. Da wären dann Würmer und kleine Köderfischerl, sowie Spinnköder eher gefragt.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die älteren Angler genau wissen, wann und wo nachbesetzt wird?  Wie Andal schon schrieb, würde ich auch einen Teil der Rebo auf den Weg in die Donau sehen, wenn ich natürlich weiß, wann sie eingesetzt werden, ist die Chance doch schon größer, welche zu fangen wenn sie die ersten Tage noch ein wenig Orientierungslos sind. Nur eine Vermutung, aber an viele P&T Gewässern warten die Leute auch, das neue Fische kommen.



Danke für die Antworten. Ich gehe auch stark davon aus, dass die neuen Fischchen dann einfach flussabwärts wandern. Wir wissen natürlich nicht offiziell, wann und wo besetzt wird. Hin und wieder hört man mal von einem Monat, aber kein genaueres Datum oder Orte. Die älteren Mitglieder haben hier auf jeden Fall die besseren Quellen was das angeht.

Wir kennen als Jungangler sag ich mal so 3 bis 4 übliche Angelplätze an unserem Inn-Abschnitt. Diese decken natürlich nur einen Bruchteil der Strecke ab, die wir am Inn befischen dürften. Wir wechseln zwischen diesen Plätzen immer hin und her und versuchen es zu verschiedenen Tages- und Jahreszeiten dort. Wir versuchen auch neue Plätze zu finden, aber der Inn ist bei uns erstens künstlich begradigt, es gibt also kaum Standplätze für die Fische, und zweitens sind viele Flusskilometer außenrum kaum zu erreichen und / oder so stark bewaldet, dass man nicht gut auswerfen kann. Ich denke auch nicht, dass die erfolgreichen Mitglieder - doch oftmals auch ältere Herren - alle immer einen 30 minütigen Fußmarsch durch Wald und Wiesen auf sich nehmen, um ihre 30 Forellen zu fangen. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass sie ihre Fische auch an den bekannteren, leichter zugänglicheren Stellen fangen.


----------



## tmoii (28. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da ist der Inn teils relativ strömungsstark.
> Nimm eine Rute mit hohem Wurfgewicht, darf ruhig 100+ Gramm sein, schweres Durchlaufblei dran, damit die Montage nicht abgetrieben wird und dann Fischchen oder Wurm an 70 cm Vorfach und in die Hauptströmung auswerfen.





Stulle schrieb:


> Meine erste Idee wäre 2 er Maps in Silber oder weiß. Falls erlaubt Würmer an der treibenden Pose. Aber solche Gewässer gibt es hier nicht viele und da ist genau das verboten



Danke auch für eure Antworten. @Toni_1962 Blöde Frage, wirklich, aber: Sind Köderfischchen ein gängiger Köder für Forellen? Ich denke bei Köderfischen immer an Hecht oder andere richtig große Fische. Edit: Du sagst ein schweres Durchlaufblei. Das heißt lieber keinen Futterkorb? Also brauche ich gar kein Futter um die Fische in meinem Fall anzulocken?

@Stulle Was ist ein Maps? Sorry, das kenne ich noch nicht. Ich wüsste jetzt akut nicht, warum bei uns eine treibende Pose verboten sein sollte. Ist es keine gängige Variante eine Pose im Fluss zu nutzen?


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Mit der Kenntnis der Örtlichkeiten wißt ihr aber auch wo besetzt wird. Nämlich genau dort, wo auch der LKW mit den Fischen leicht ans Wasser kommt!

Mein Tipp wäre: Unterhalb solcher Plätze mit beweglichen Wurmködern zu probieren. Ein Cheburashkakopf, Gewicht nach Strömung, dazu ein langschenkliger 4er Haken mit weiter Öse. Dann einen halben Tauwurm aufziehen und den quer zur Strömung auswerfen. Richtung eigenes Ufer treiben lassen und behutsam wieder einzupfen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Nimm eine halbe Laube (Schwanzstück); fädel die so auf, dass der Haken im Schnitt sitzt und der Hakenbogen schön frei ist (Hakengröße 0/1 bis 0/3) und das Vorfach an der Schwanzflosse austritt.

Die Forellen stehen derzeit in der Strömung tief auf Grund.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Hast keine Köfis, ein Wurm ist auch gut!

Ja, schweres DURCHlaufblei!
Nicht Futterkorb und auch kein Futter!


----------



## Tobias85 (28. August 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Also brauche ich gar kein Futter um die Fische in meinem Fall anzulocken?



Forellen füttert man eigentlich nicht an, vor allem nicht mit "Pulver aus dem Angelladen" (du meinst wohl Grundfutter?), Mais und Müsli. Forellen sucht man eher.


----------



## tmoii (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Cheburashkakopf, Gewicht nach Strömung, dazu ein langschenkliger 4er Haken mit weiter Öse. Dann einen halben Tauwurm aufziehen und den quer zur Strömung auswerfen. Richtung eigenes Ufer treiben lassen und behutsam wieder einzupfen.



Cheburashkakopf habe ich gerade im Internet gesucht, kannte ich nicht. Mal sehen wie man sowas nutzt. Du rätst also zu einer aktiven Angelei, anstatt einer passiv ausgelegten Rute ohne aktive Bewegung durch mich.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nimm eine halbe Laube (Schwanzstück); fädel die so auf, dass der Haken im Schnitt sitzt und der Hakenbogen schön frei ist (Hakengröße 0/1 bis 0/3) und das Vorfach an der Schwanzflosse austritt.
> 
> Die Forellen stehen derzeit in der Strömung tief auf Grund.



Ok, dann mögen die Forellen also tatsächlich kleine Köderfischchen, dass muss ich mal versuchen. Meinst du Hakengröße 1/0 bzw. 3/0 (ich kenne nur dieses Schreibweise). Die sind aber recht groß oder?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hast keine Köfis, ein Wurm ist auch gut!
> 
> Ja, schweres DURCHlaufblei!
> Nicht Futterkorb und auch kein Futter!



Danke, das werde ich so versuchen!



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Forellen füttert man eigentlich nicht an, vor allem nicht mit "Pulver aus dem Angelladen" (du meinst wohl Grundfutter?), Mais und Müsli. Forellen sucht man eher.



Genau, das "Pulver aus dem Angelladen" ist so Grundfutter welches mit Wasser zu einem Brei angerührt wird. Ich muss sagen, das ist eine wahnsinnig interessante und wichtige Erkenntnis, dass ich kein Futter nutzen muss um Forellen zu fangen. Ich dachte ohne Futter hat man gar keine Chance. Du sagst "Forellen sucht man eher". Das heißt, ich nutze zwar schon eine Grundangel und lege die ab, aber wenn nach 20 Minuten nichts geht, muss ich neu auswerfen oder? Ganz wo anders oder nur paar Meter nebenan auswerfen?


----------



## Stulle (28. August 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Danke auch für eure Antworten. @Toni_1962 Blöde Frage, wirklich, aber: Sind Köderfischchen ein gängiger Köder für Forellen? Ich denke bei Köderfischen immer an Hecht oder andere richtig große Fische. Edit: Du sagst ein schweres Durchlaufblei. Das heißt lieber keinen Futterkorb? Also brauche ich gar kein Futter um die Fische in meinem Fall anzulocken?
> 
> @Stulle Was ist ein Maps? Sorry, das kenne ich noch nicht. Ich wüsste jetzt akut nicht, warum bei uns eine treibende Pose verboten sein sollte. Ist es keine gängige Variante eine Pose im Fluss zu nutzen?



Sorry ich meine natürlich einen Mepps. 

https://media.gerlinger.de/media/ca...136e95/1/5/15241000_01-aglia-fliege-mepps.jpg


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Spinner sind an sich gut, aber die kommen nicht dorthin, wo die Forellen derzeit sind.

Ich meine natürlich 1/0 ...
Ja die Haken sind groß , aber das verhindert, dass der Haken IN den Köfi gezogen wird und die Forelle sich so nicht hakt, der Hakenbogen ist immer frei.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Cheburashkakopf habe ich gerade im Internet gesucht, kannte ich nicht. Mal sehen wie man sowas nutzt. Du rätst also zu einer aktiven Angelei, anstatt einer passiv ausgelegten Rute ohne aktive Bewegung durch mich.


Zu nutzen, wie einen gewöhnlichen Jigkopf. Nur das der Chebu deutlich beweglicher ist, du das Gewicht problemlos wechseln kannst und unter dem Strich viel weniger Hänger haben wirst.

Weil der Inn ziemlich trübe ist und Forellen auf Farbe reagieren, rate ich euch zu rot lackierten Köpfen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Spinner sind an sich gut, aber die kommen nicht dorthin, wo die Forellen sind.



Keine Ahnung wie stark die Strömung am Inn dort ist, aber wenn sie tief stehen würde sich evtl ein Meerforellenblinker an der Spinrute anbieten. Gibt es auch in schweren Ausführungen.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

und die Forellen musst du jetzt nicht zwingend suchen, also Geduld.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2019)

@Andal : Kenne nur den Lech im Raum Füssen und bei der Strömung damals war Spinnangeln utopisch.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Ist es am Inn teilweise auch. Aber der ist auch extrem oft durch Staustufen zurückgehalten. Da gehts dann wieder einwandfrei. Leider sind die Staubereiche dann auch oft durch die enorme Feingeschiebemenge sehr weichgründig.


----------



## Tobias85 (28. August 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich nutze zwar schon eine Grundangel und lege die ab, aber wenn nach 20 Minuten nichts geht, muss ich neu auswerfen oder? Ganz wo anders oder nur paar Meter nebenan auswerfen?



Ich persönlich würde an meinen Gewässern eher aktiv auf Forelle fischen, also mit Kunstködern oder mit Wurm/Köderfisch am Jig oder so. Allerdings kenne ich weder den Inn noch ähnliche Gewässer. Wenn Toni meint, man kann auch stationär angeln mit Köderfisch und die Forellen finden den schon, dann probier es ruhig mal so, er kommt ja grob aus deiner Ecke und wird schon wissen, was er schreibt.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Es funktioniert an diesen "Flüssen aus den Bergen" beides. Sowohl das sehr naheliegende aktive Spinnfischen aller Art und Köder, als auch das passive Angeln mit stationär angebotenen Ködern. Man muss halt das Gewässer etwas "lesen" und ruhig auch mal loten. Auf schlammig-schluffigem Grund ist es eher weniger sinnvoll, einen Köder auf dem Grund liegend anzubieten. Da lieber aktiv fischen...!


----------



## Salmonidenangler (28. August 2019)

Sehe ich auch so, entweder Köderfisch (hier nimmt man Pfrillen oder Koppen) oder aktiv. Mein Vorschlag wäre allerdings: Fragt doch einfach mal eins der erfahrenen Mitglieder, ob sie euch das Ganze mal zeigen können...die Rentner ham am meisten Zeit und fangen am besten(bei uns zumindest, und logischerweise müssen diejenigen, die öfter am Wasser sind auch gut fangen)
LG Salmonidenangler


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Aktiv ist .E. derzeit verlorene Angelzeit, weil die Forellen in der Strömung am Grund sind, da kommst du mit KuKö cran.

Das letzte mal, als ich Forellen aus dem Inn gesehen habe, war aber in Passau letzten Freitag nachmittag   , aber nicht selbst geangelt nur mit den Jungs, die dort gerade angelten, ein Bierchen getrunken. Auf Innseite die jugendlicheren, auf Donauseite die älteren ... erstaunlich schön getrennt  ....


----------



## tmoii (29. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Zu nutzen, wie einen gewöhnlichen Jigkopf. Nur das der Chebu deutlich beweglicher ist, du das Gewicht problemlos wechseln kannst und unter dem Strich viel weniger Hänger haben wirst.
> 
> Weil der Inn ziemlich trübe ist und Forellen auf Farbe reagieren, rate ich euch zu rot lackierten Köpfen.



Das werde ich mal versuchen, danke!



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie stark die Strömung am Inn dort ist, aber wenn sie tief stehen würde sich evtl ein Meerforellenblinker an der Spinrute anbieten. Gibt es auch in schweren Ausführungen.



Die Strömung ist schon recht stark. Wenn ich einen 80g Futterkorb inkl. Futter in die Hauptströmung werfe bleibt die Montage nicht liegen. Habe aber keinen Vergleich der Strömung zu anderen Flüssen.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und die Forellen musst du jetzt nicht zwingend suchen, also Geduld.



Verstehe ich dich richtig damit: Ich kann aktuell die Montage auch mal länger an einer Stelle liegen lassen anstatt ständig ein paar Meter entfernt einzuwerfen?


Ich habe gestern nochmal nachgedacht und komme nicht wirklich darauf, warum ich für Forellen kein Futter benötige. Ich glaube euch das, keine Frage. Die meisten Mitglieder mit denen ich am Verein so rede nutzen allerdings irgendeine Form von Futter für die Forellenangelei. Für mich würde das auch Sinn ergeben, da die Zuchtforellen ja gewohnt sind gefüttert zu werden und daher vermutlich angelockt werden wenn "wieder einmal Futter ins Wasser fällt".
Vielleicht ist es auch eher so: Eigentlich braucht man kein Futter und wirf stattdessen ein paar Mal öfter aus, sucht die Forellen mit seinen Würfen oder geht gleich ganz aktiv vor (ständig Wurm auswerfen und einholen bzw. Spinnfischen). Oder man ist halt fauler und will nicht ständig einholen und auswerfen, und nutzt deshalb Futter um die Forellen halt zum Köder zu locken. Kommt das hin?


----------



## tmoii (29. August 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde an meinen Gewässern eher aktiv auf Forelle fischen, also mit Kunstködern oder mit Wurm/Köderfisch am Jig oder so. Allerdings kenne ich weder den Inn noch ähnliche Gewässer. Wenn Toni meint, man kann auch stationär angeln mit Köderfisch und die Forellen finden den schon, dann probier es ruhig mal so, er kommt ja grob aus deiner Ecke und wird schon wissen, was er schreibt.



Ich denke auch das grundsätzlich beides möglich ist. Ich habe auch schon beides gemacht. Beim aktiven Fischen bräuchte ich allerdings noch entweder schwerere Spinner / Blinker oder tatsächlich mal Wurm / Köderfische, letztes habe ich noch nicht versucht, werde ich aber machen. Die leichten Spinner (<10g) die ich bisher genutzt habe sind nicht zu gebrauchen, da sie nicht tief genug kommen, abgetrieben werden und vor allem nicht so weit rausgeworfen werden können.



Andal schrieb:


> Man muss halt das Gewässer etwas "lesen" und ruhig auch mal loten. Auf schlammig-schluffigem Grund ist es eher weniger sinnvoll, einen Köder auf dem Grund liegend anzubieten. Da lieber aktiv fischen...!



Gegen den eventuell schlammigen Grund bringen wir halt gern mal so "floating" styropor Kugeln am Vorfach an, die den Köder dann wieder etwas vom Grund abheben. Das wurde mir auch von diversen Mitgliedern im Verein empfohlen, da die Forellen einen am Grund / im Schlamm liegenden Köder halt nicht finden. Hier komme ich aber schon wieder in ein Thema, in welchem ich leider noch immer keine Erfahrung habe, nämlich: In welche Höhe stehen die Fische, also wie weit sollte ich meinen Köder auftreiben lassen, etc.



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> und logischerweise müssen diejenigen, die öfter am Wasser sind auch gut fangen



Ich würde mir wünschen, dass das so wäre. Dann hätte ich zumindest auch mehr als eine Forelle gefangen.  Aber ich verstehe was du meinst, die älteren Herren haben natürlich deutlich mehr Zeit um am Wasser zu sein.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aktiv ist .E. derzeit verlorene Angelzeit, weil die Forellen in der Strömung am Grund sind, da kommst du mit KuKö cran.
> 
> Das letzte mal, als ich Forellen aus dem Inn gesehen habe, war aber in Passau letzten Freitag nachmittag   , aber nicht selbst geangelt nur mit den Jungs, die dort gerade angelten, ein Bierchen getrunken. Auf Innseite die jugendlicheren, auf Donauseite die älteren ... erstaunlich schön getrennt  ....



Diese Trennung lässt sich bei uns auch oft so beobachten, was sich leider auch im Informationsaustausch bemerkbar macht. Ich gehe gerne auf jegliche Kollegen am Wasser zu und tausche mich aus. Da mich die meisten aber noch nicht kennen, kommen da außer ein paar generischen Tipps nicht viele Infos raus.


----------



## dreampike (29. August 2019)

Liebe Jungangler, 

gibt es denn im Inn nur Besatzforellen zu fangen? Was ist mit den eigentlich für dieses Gewässer typischen Fischarten wie Barbe, Nase, Aitel, Äsche, Rutte, Hecht usw.? Der Inn ist zugegebenermaßen kein einfaches Gewässer für Anfänger, hat aber mit Sicherheit mehr zu bieten als das Herausfangen von frisch besetzten Forellen, oder?
Und was ist das für ein seltsames Vereinsgebaren, dass fangfähige Regenbogenforellen eingesetzt werden, ohne allen Mitglieder mitzuteilen, wann das stattfindet und wo die Fische eingesetzt werden? Ihr zahlt ja auch Eure Mitgliedsbeiträge und könnt von der Vereinsführung verlangen, dass alle Mitglieder gleich behandelt werden. Laut Fischereigesetzt in Bayern muss bei Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen eine Besatzsperre von mdsts. 2 Wochen erfolgen. 
Es liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an Eurem mangelnden Können oder einer nicht-optimalen Angelmethode, wenn Ihr so gut wie nichts fangt, währende andere kaum noch Platz im Fangbuch haben. Schaut doch mal in die Satzung Eures Vereines, die allermeisten haben da einen Passus drinstehen, dass die Jugend an das Fischen herangeführt und ausgebildet werden soll. Wenn das so ist, dann fordert das beim Verein ein, beim Vorstand, beim Jugendleiter... Oder sucht Euch einen anderen Verein!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## tmoii (29. August 2019)

dreampike schrieb:


> Liebe Jungangler,
> 
> gibt es denn im Inn nur Besatzforellen zu fangen? Was ist mit den eigentlich für dieses Gewässer typischen Fischarten wie Barbe, Nase, Aitel, Äsche, Rutte, Hecht usw.? Der Inn ist zugegebenermaßen kein einfaches Gewässer für Anfänger, hat aber mit Sicherheit mehr zu bieten als das Herausfangen von frisch besetzten Forellen, oder?
> Und was ist das für ein seltsames Vereinsgebaren, dass fangfähige Regenbogenforellen eingesetzt werden, ohne allen Mitglieder mitzuteilen, wann das stattfindet und wo die Fische eingesetzt werden? Ihr zahlt ja auch Eure Mitgliedsbeiträge und könnt von der Vereinsführung verlangen, dass alle Mitglieder gleich behandelt werden. Laut Fischereigesetzt in Bayern muss bei Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen eine Besatzsperre von mdsts. 2 Wochen erfolgen.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort!
Also es gibt im Inn bei uns diversen Aussagen zu Folge schon noch andere Fischarten. Man erfährt natürlich nur von einem Bruchteil der Fänge, aber ich habe vereinzelt Fangbilder von "Flusskarpfen" oder eben mal einer Barbe, Rutte, Hecht gesehen. Was hin und wieder mal beißt sind winzige Rotaugen / Rotfedern, aber das kann ja nicht der Anspruch sein.

Die natürliche Vermehrung der Fische reicht im Inn (wohl in vielen Gewässern in Deutschland) wohl nicht aus, um den Bestand zu erhalten. Deshalb müssen Fische gesetzt werden. Letztes Jahr wurde bekannt, dass zwei Wochen vor Ende der Schonzeit fangfähige Forellen besetzt werden. Pünktlich nach Ende der Schonzeit konnte also geangelt werden, und es wurde was man so hörte reichlich gefangen. Weitere zwei Woche später war alles wieder wie gehabt, da entweder alle Fische herausgefischt wurden oder halt abgewandert sind.

Ich will hier nicht unterstellen, dass bei jedem Besatz die Fische fangfähig sind. Aber was man so hört kommt das durchaus vor. Da uns aber keiner sagt wann genau und wo genau solche Fische besetzt wurden, können wir uns auch nicht direkt an eine 2-wöchige Sperrfrist halten.
Die Jugend wird bei uns auch ans Fischen herangeführt, der Verein leistet hier soweit ich weiß sehr gut Jugendarbeit. Darin sind aber wohl eher minderjährige Angler abgedeckt, dazu zählen wir leider seit einigen Jährchen nicht mehr.
Alles in Allem sehe ich aber schon noch Verbesserungsbedarf im Verein. Ich habe hier leider nicht viel Auswahl was mögliche Vereine betrifft, aber auf Dauer ist die aktuelle Situation für mich auf jeden Fall nicht tragbar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Wenn du so angelst, wie ich dir geschrieben, wirst auch Ruten (KöFi, Wurm) und Barben (Wurm) fangen; Ruten gehen auch jetzt in der Dunkelheit, auch wenn nicht klassische Rutenfangsaison ist.

Manche Vereine (auch eben am Inn  )haben ja eigene Fischzuchten für ReBos und die setzen regelmäßig diese ohne Bekanntgabe, damit immer etwas zu fangen ist und keine Sperre ausgesprochen werden muus


----------



## Tobias85 (29. August 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern nochmal nachgedacht und komme nicht wirklich darauf, warum ich für Forellen kein Futter benötige. Ich glaube euch das, keine Frage. Die meisten Mitglieder mit denen ich am Verein so rede nutzen allerdings irgendeine Form von Futter für die Forellenangelei. Für mich würde das auch Sinn ergeben, da die Zuchtforellen ja gewohnt sind gefüttert zu werden und daher vermutlich angelockt werden wenn "wieder einmal Futter ins Wasser fällt".



Das Futter, welches du da benutzt, besteht aber aus Bisquitmehl, Waffelmehl, Maismehl, Paniermehl, etc...für die Forelle ist das etwa so spannend, als ob man dir einen Teller mit Rasenschnitt vor die Nase setzt. Die Fressen in der Natur ja auch nur Würmer, Fische, Krebse, Wasserschnecken und sowas. Wenn die anderen tatsächlich anfüttern (und euch nicht nur veräppeln), dann werden die wohl eher ein fischmehlbasiertes Futter verwenden oder Fischmehlpellets direkt, sowas bekommen die nämlich auch in der Zuchtanlage. Aber Forelle anfüttern ist wohl echt ne Randerscheinung, von der ich in 20 Jahren jetzt das erste mal höre. Daher spart euch den Stress und haltet euch an Toni


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. August 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern nochmal nachgedacht und komme nicht wirklich darauf, warum ich für Forellen kein Futter benötige. Ich glaube euch das, keine Frage. Die meisten Mitglieder mit denen ich am Verein so rede nutzen allerdings irgendeine Form von Futter für die Forellenangelei. Für mich würde das auch Sinn ergeben, da die Zuchtforellen ja gewohnt sind gefüttert zu werden und daher vermutlich angelockt werden wenn "wieder einmal Futter ins Wasser fällt".



Wenn du unbedingt Forellen anfüttern möchtest, das geht natürlich. Rebo sind es gewöhnt, Pellets zu sich zu nehmen, in der Zucht werden sie mit nichts anderem gefüttert. Sie reagieren schon auf das geräuscht von ins Wasser prasselnen Gegenständen, auch eine Handvoll Kies kann das schon bewirken. Wenn du weißt, wo evtl. Forellen schon mal gefangen wurden kann es helfen eine paar Handvoll Forellies (Forellenpellets) ins Wasser zu werfen. Such dir dafür eine Stelle aus, wo weniger Strömung ist. Die Forellen reagieren auf das Prasseln. Dann evtl mit einer Pose angeln und um die Pose einwerfen. Geht natürlich auch mit Maden.


----------



## tmoii (29. August 2019)

@Toni_1962 @Tobias85 @Hecht100+ 

Vielen Dank für eure neuen Beiträge. Ich werde alles ausprobieren was hier so geschrieben wurde.

Gute Erklärung mit dem Rasenschnitt, den möchte ich auch nicht essen ;-)

Wieder einmal bin ich begeistert von den konstruktiven Beiträgen hier, danke für eure Hilfe!

Ich hoffe in Zukunft kann ich etwas besser fangen als bisher.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2019)

Wenn ihr unbedingt bei euren Methoden mit dem Futterkorb bleiben wollt, dann wechselt unbedingt das Futter, so wie es @Hecht100+ schon beschrieben hat. Feines Forelli, Aufzuchtmittel in den Zuchten, bekommt ihr sehr günstig und in feinen Körnungen bei der BayWa. Das kommt dann entweder vorgeweicht, 1 min. pro mm Durchmesser, in normale Drahtfutterkörbe, oder trocken in sog. Cagefeeder. An den Haken 10-12 mm Heilbutpellets aus dem Angelladen, weil die einfach beständiger halten. Angeködert wird dann per Baitrubbber - den kleinen Gummiringen - so á la Haarmontage. Damit sind dann auch Fänge von Barben und Aiteln drin. Diese Montage kannst du dann auch ein halbe, bis eine Stunde liegen lassen. Das Futter spült langsam aus dem Korb...

...wenn du dann in der Schonzeit Forellen fängst, kannst du sie dank der Haarmontage leicht und schonend noch im Wasser abhaken. Es kann dir dann also auch keiner was am Zeug flicken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Das mit dem Futterkorb und dem Forelli ist ein sehr guter Tipp von Andal!


----------



## Andal (29. August 2019)

Ein perfekter Feeder für die Sache mit den Pellets ist der *Korum River Feeder - *leider auch nicht billig.

https://pro-fishing.de/korum-river-...gwJkZOTB4vUQdjx-Pq0JJXeUpjKF1KXUaAvDbEALw_wcB


----------



## tmoii (29. August 2019)

Danke nochmal für die tollen Antworten.



Andal schrieb:


> Feines Forelli, Aufzuchtmittel in den Zuchten, bekommt ihr sehr günstig und in feinen Körnungen bei der BayWa.



Was ist für dich eine feine Körnung? So 3mm Pelletgröße wie diese hier? https://www.baywa.de/de/tierhaltung...sfutter/aqua-profi-3-mm/p-000000000001458594/



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Futterkorb und dem Forelli ist ein sehr guter Tipp von Andal!





Andal schrieb:


> Ein perfekter Feeder für die Sache mit den Pellets ist der *Korum River Feeder - *leider auch nicht billig.
> 
> https://pro-fishing.de/korum-river-...gwJkZOTB4vUQdjx-Pq0JJXeUpjKF1KXUaAvDbEALw_wcB



Ich werde mir mal so einen Feeder anschaffen, bisher habe ich nur die Standard Drahtkörbe.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2019)

Genau so ein Futter meinte ich. Der Preis, geteilt durch Freunde, ist auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Wie lange kann man das Forelli aufheben? Sind ja doch große Säcke ..


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. August 2019)

Bei uns in Tierbedarfsmärkten oder Raiffeisengenossenschaften bekommt man Forelli auch Kiloweise, einfach mal fragen. Ansonsten müsste Mindesthaltbarkeit auf dem Sack stehen, mein kleiner Vorrat ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und fängt immer noch.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie lange kann man das Forelli aufheben? Sind ja doch große Säcke ..


Am besten in einer luftdichten Tonne. Locker 2 Jahre und mehr.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2019)

Aus dem Forelli lässt sich, mit Wasser gut eingeweicht und wieder abgetropft, einem Vollei, Semmelbrösel und einer Prise Gluten ein herrlicher Teig herstellen. Gluten macht ihn dabei weich, trotzdem haltbar und elastisch. Vorsichtig dosieren!


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. August 2019)

Jetzt geh ja am Wochenende an den Fluss, mach es wie hier dir geraten und melde uns hier deine FÄNGE!!
PETRI


----------



## tmoii (30. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt geh ja am Wochenende an den Fluss, mach es wie hier dir geraten und melde uns hier deine FÄNGE!!
> PETRI



Wird gemacht!  Petri Dank


----------



## tmoii (2. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt geh ja am Wochenende an den Fluss, mach es wie hier dir geraten und melde uns hier deine FÄNGE!!
> PETRI



Hallo. Ich war am Wochenende zweimal am Wasser und konnte schon mal die ersten eurer Tipps umsetzen.

Ich habe tatsächlich etwas gefangen: 
Auf eine Montage mit schwerem Grundblei und Wurm am Haken hat mir ein kleiner Aal gebissen. Das war zwar nicht der Zielfisch, aber ein interessanter Beifang.
Auf eine zweite Montage mit Futterkorb mit Forellenpellets und am Haken Mais (da mir die Würmer ausgegangen waren) hat eine Forelle angebissen.
Ich denke das ist schon mal ein guter Start und zeigt, dass gerade die Umstellung auf die Pellets und das Anbieten eines Wurms ohne zusätzliches Futter schon einen sehr positiven Unterschied machen. Bei der Forelle gehe ich aber stark von einem Zufallsfang aus, da Mais ja nicht wirklich der Top-Köder für diese Fische zu sein scheint und die identischen Montagen meiner Kollegen unberührt geblieben sind.

Was mich aber erschrocken hat: Selbst mit 150g Blei an der Montage (das ist mit meiner aktuellen Rute das Maximum, da diese laut Angabe nur 120g aushält), ist mir die Montage in der Mitte vom Inn nicht liegen geblieben. Sobald ich weiter als ca. 15 Meter geworfen habe, ist die Montage innerhalb von Sekunden abgetrieben. Das ist wohl eine extreme Strömung am Inn, ich denke hier bräuchte ich 200g und mehr um in der Mitte vom Inn liegen bleiben zu können. Ob die Zuchtforellen so einer Strömung wirklich standhalten weiß ich nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass viel davon wirklich sofort nach dem Besatz abwandern, wie hier schon von euch vermutet.

Die nächste Woche werde ich versuchen die anderen Tipps hier auch umzusetzen und zu sehen ob ich darauf etwas fangen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. September 2019)

Super, freut mich, dass du zu deinen Fischen kamst .. PETRI

Nimm ein 100 Gramm Sargblei am besten noch mit Noppen als Durchlaufblei. Das liegt gut auf Grund.
Versuche ein fingerlanges Köderfisch zu bekommen und biete die hintere Hälfte (oder etwas mehr) an, da wird es fängiger.

Mais ist bei Zuchtforellen nicht abwegig, da auch mal mit Mai das Forellenfutter in der Zucht gestreckt wird.


----------



## tmoii (2. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Super, freut mich, dass du zu deinen Fischen kamst .. PETRI
> 
> Nimm ein 100 Gramm Sargblei am besten noch mit Noppen als Durchlaufblei. Das liegt gut auf Grund.
> Versuche ein fingerlanges Köderfisch zu bekommen und biete die hintere Hälfte (oder etwas mehr) an, da wird es fängiger.
> ...



Vielen Dank, mich freut das auch sehr!

Ich hatte leider aktuell kein Durchlaufblei zur Hand, die muss ich noch kaufen. Ich habe ein 100g Einhängeblei (Strömungsblei) so wie dieses hier benutzt, das blieb aber leider nicht annähernd liegen: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51zZYAwnOsL._SY355_.jpg

Auch nicht mit zusätzlichem 50g Birnenblei.

Denkst du ein Durchlauf-Sargblei mit 100g liegt besser als das Einhängeblei am Anti Tangle befestigt? Ich werde mir definitiv solche Sargbleie holen!

Ich hätte noch eine Wallerrute mit bis zu 500g Wurfgewicht daheim, aber das wäre schon etwas unfair damit auf die armen Forellen loszugehen, nur damit meine Montage nicht abgetrieben wird.

Köderfische stehen auch auf der Liste, danke nochmal für den Tipp!


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. September 2019)

Ja, das Sargblei liegt besser.


----------



## tmoii (2. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, das Sargblei liegt besser.


Danke, wird gekauft!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. September 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Danke, wird gekauft!



Welche Erfahrungen hast du nun gemacht? Berichte doch bitte ... bin schon  gespannt!


----------



## tmoii (11. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen hast du nun gemacht? Berichte doch bitte ... bin schon  gespannt!



Hallo @Toni_1962 
Leider konnte ich die letzte Woche kaum angeln gehen, das Wetter hat nicht so mitgespielt und die Zeit war zu knapp.
Einmal war ich allerdings, leider ohne Fang. Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich diese Woche noch 1 bis 2 Mal rausgehen!
Aktuell bin ich von den Würmern als Köder überzeugt, auch wenn erst ein Fisch darauf gebissen hat hatte ich dennoch viele kleine Zupfer und abgebissene Wurmstücke. Hier bin ich noch am ausprobieren, wie ich den Wurm an den Haken hänge. Entweder recht locker, so dass er im Wasser schön natürlich wackelt, oder halt von der Spitze bis über den Hakenschenkel hochziehen, so dass die Fische nichts wegzupfen können.

Denkst du ein kleines Rotauge (halbiert) kann auch als Köderfisch für Forellen verwendet werden? Die gehen bei mir nämlich manchmal an den Haken und bisher hatte ich keine wirkliche Verwendung dafür, da ich beim Hechtfischen etc. aktuell nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin.

Neben der Grundangelei mit Wurm / Köderfisch möchte ich dann zeitnah auch das Spinnfischen mit den Cheburashka-Köpfen versuchen.

Ich berichte nach dem Wochenende ob sich was getan hat!


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Hallo @Toni_1962
> Leider konnte ich die letzte Woche kaum angeln gehen, das Wetter hat nicht so mitgespielt und die Zeit war zu knapp.
> Einmal war ich allerdings, leider ohne Fang. Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich diese Woche noch 1 bis 2 Mal rausgehen!
> Aktuell bin ich von den Würmern als Köder überzeugt, auch wenn erst ein Fisch darauf gebissen hat hatte ich dennoch viele kleine Zupfer und abgebissene Wurmstücke. Hier bin ich noch am ausprobieren, wie ich den Wurm an den Haken hänge. Entweder recht locker, so dass er im Wasser schön natürlich wackelt, oder halt von der Spitze bis über den Hakenschenkel hochziehen, so dass die Fische nichts wegzupfen können.
> ...


Du wirst dich wundern was die alles wegzupfen können..


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. September 2019)

Evtl. unten auf den Hakenschenkel eine künstliche Berkley-Bienenmade in Rot als Abschluß, erstens rutscht der Wurm dann nicht runter, machen die nämlich gerne und zweitens, wenn Wurm abgezupft ist noch was am Haken dran was weiter lockt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. September 2019)

Bei Rotaugen, da diese nicht so schlank sind wie Lauben, nimmst den hinteren Schwanzteil ab dort, wo die Schwanzwurzel schlanker wird. Aber das hängt natürlich von der Größe der Rotauge ab. Du kannst auch den hinteren Teil einer Rotauge nehmen und diesen unterseitig mit einem Messer einfach schlank schneiden


----------

